# My Pony likes to eat Hedge Apples!



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Heard real loud noises in the pasture last nite. Walked over to my Welsh Pony and found her eating Hedge apples! She was fine this AM so I presume they're OK to eat???
Shes overweight, so she nots starving for food! Just wanted to make sure this was written as some might think shes starved and thats all she has!
Shes a gorgeous Paint Welsh with a 2" winter coat. Just Love her gait when she runs!
thanks for any input!
TerryR


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

They may not be toxic but if she's a pony and already overweight, I'd be monitoring her food intake via a grazing muzzle or dry lot part of the time at least.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would worry that she might swallow one whole and choke, especially if she is the typical piggy pony.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Hedge apples (or Osage orange as they're called around here) are members of the mulberry family and are safe for horses to eat. From what I understand, they're edible for humans as well, but don't taste that great. I've never tried one.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Thanks! I don't have to throw the 10 million apples over the fence right now. I will in time, but firewood is needed first!
TerryR


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dizzy said:


> Hedge apples (or Osage orange as they're called around here) are members of the mulberry family and are safe for horses to eat. From what I understand, they're edible for humans as well, but don't taste that great. I've never tried one.



not being toxic doesn't mean they are safe to eat. They are also very fibrous and cattle choke on them. I wouldn't allow my pony to eat them.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Can you get some step-in posts and some hot tape and rope off the area with the hedge apples? I use those posts and tape to rope off equipment when I have to leave it in the pasture with the horses, or when I am digging post holes in an occupied pasture. Keeps them out of the post hole and it means I can leave my tools out overnight without them getting messed-with.


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol My horses love hedge apples so much that we started calling them "horse candy"! 
They're fine for them to eat. Cattle choke on them because they try to eat the thing whole. Horses, if you watch, will try to bite off pieces to chew. 
I agree, though, if your pony is already overweight, you should try to limit how many of those he has access to. We had to move our fence (not kidding!) to keep the enormous hedge apple tree from dropping the hundreds of fruit into the field! Oy! That was some work!
Though they are safe enough for your pony to eat, be sure he has water nearby and doesn't eat too many. They could give him an upset stomach, and that's never fun. The water just helps 'cause the fruit is a bit sticky and causes a LOT of slobber!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

I have closed off that pasture for now! Still millions of them falling!
Thanks very much for the tips!
TerryR


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> They may not be toxic but if she's a pony and already overweight, I'd be monitoring her food intake via a grazing muzzle or dry lot part of the time at least.


How does the grazing muzzle work? I've heard of them, but never seen one!
Would be worth while for her I do believe!
Thanks TerryR


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We call them monkey balls.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing to do with Osage Oranges but I have a silly pet peeve. There is no such thing as a Welsh Paint. Paints are a breed while pinto is a coat. That makes your horse a pretty pinto Welsh. Sorry, I just cannot help myself.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Gotcha! Thanks for the schooling. I've had my horses for 3.5 yrs now. Still learning!
TerryR


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> We call them monkey balls.


Around here, the kids call the seed pods from the sweet gum tree monkey balls. I've often wondered why, but am afraid to google it! I have no idea what would come up.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

TerryR said:


> Gotcha! Thanks for the schooling. I've had my horses for 3.5 yrs now. Still learning!
> TerryR


Paint v pinto isn't an experience thing. Many long time horsey people call all spotted horses Paint horses. Can you tell that we have an APHA? This is just one of the silly, quirky things that bother me. You know, it's like how I am bothered by the misuse of to, too and two. Ruh roe, now I'm thinking of it's and its, and on and on and on.....  Hmmmm, maybe I have an issue or three.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't forget they're there and their. Then there's the people that spell loose for lose, and wander for wonder and.....

I don't normally point them out cuz I don't want anyone pointing out if I make a mistake. :gaptooth:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Some horses will colic on horse crack which includes regular windfall apples, pears, hedge apples, etc. They eat so many they get a bellyache. We have pear trees and have to remove the horses from the pasture when the pears start to fall. another thing my horses loved: ripe persimmons that have fell from the tree. 

Nothing like a case of colic to make you remember to shut the gates to the pastures where the horses can eat all they want of that sort of stuff.

A grazing muzzle is good for fat ponies - google grazing muzzle. I like the ones that have the sheepskin liner around the "top" of the grazing muzzle as I had the reg. type and it would rub the hair off.

Keeps ponies from eating so much they founder.


----------

